# Bank statement without stamp



## patpatbut (Jan 2, 2013)

Dear all again.

I have been HSBC for printing my bank statement

It was printed by the staff there and it is HSBC headed paper.

I asked them if they can stamp them but they are not doing it anymore.

She said many people use this printed statement for applying the visa without problem.

Do you think it is fine?

Thanks.
Pat


----------



## Hawa (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, 

If it is on HSBC headed paper, you don't need to have it stamped.

If you print online statements (from home) then you need to have them stamped.

Good luck!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

patpatbut said:


> Dear all again.
> 
> I have been HSBC for printing my bank statement
> 
> ...


The statements that HSBC prints out for you in-branch are fine to submit - they do not stamp them and that is okay. 

If you have a week or so before your application you can request them to order bank originals as well, takes up to 10 days but they are full color bank originals. 

Either way, as long as they are not online printouts, you are 100% fine.


----------



## Harun (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm with Nationwide and they told me to come down to the branch and get it stamped. The bank must stamp it! It's not gonna cost them a penny!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Harun said:


> I'm with Nationwide and they told me to come down to the branch and get it stamped. The bank must stamp it! It's not gonna cost them a penny!


Not every bank provides stamps and HSBC has a policy where they will not provide stamps. Don't stress OP, as long as they have statements printed out by the bank they are fine. You just cannot provide online statements, that's all.


----------

